# finally got some autosmart stuff......



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

after having no megs APC for 2 weeks, no Last touch for 3 weeks, running out of Wheel brightner on sunday, and my tub autogloss tyre / plastic dressing being crap, i thought id try out something other than megs... :thumb: :thumb:

so autosmart it is  what dilution is best for them? says 3:1 for smart wheels :doublesho :doublesho










was also given some polish to try out, to see which i liked best


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

g101 can be diluted, i mix it with brisk for interiors.
highstyle is good stuff.
never used reglaze or smartwheels so can,t comment.


----------



## Autoshine (Mar 26, 2006)

Reglaze is the nuts...

50ml in a 500ml sprayer.. Works out about 80p rather than the fiver a litre I was using prior.

I use s wheels neat usually but I am guessing that 3:1 would be right for the detailing gus whose wheels are clean anyway..

Make sure you dilute that 101 right down for the interiors as it can have a drying effect on the plastics.

Is a brill bug remover though and great for engine bays.

Brisk smells lush and is good through extractor!

I use h/s for the arch liners and it lasts well.:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

neat? yikes. i guess thats because it has no acid in it?

will be trying htem all out tomorrow


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

where did you get them from? is there a rep on here who will sell to DW members


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> where did you get them from? is there a rep on here who will sell to DW members


I think most reps would be happy to sell to 'non-trade' customers as long as you spend enough to make it worthwhile for them to come and see you.

Have a look on the Autosmart website for info on your nearest rep


----------



## Autoshine (Mar 26, 2006)

Neat es... But you have to appreciate most peeps wheels are not like those found on dw...:thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

That's all good stuff there, and Platinum was the most used wax on my van, did a really great job of freshening up dull paint by hand.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i got these from a local autosmart rep, visit the website, send them an email and they will give you the number of the nearest guy.

this rep was just parked up along a road, so i popped into his van :thumb:



Multipla Mick said:


> That's all good stuff there, and Platinum was the most used wax on my van, did a really great job of freshening up dull paint by hand.


you reccommend platinum over the other one then?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

i personally would,nt bother with mirror image as platinum does a good job.


----------



## Autoshine (Mar 26, 2006)

Platinum is good for paint that's in ok condition, but MI is a bit like srp.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

cool, got a mate coming round on sat so i can try them both on his car :lol:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey dude great choice. Now your using real pro stuff!

Right Smart Wheels will be fine 1:3 as a regular cleaner. May need it neat on really dirty wheels though.

Re-Glaze is excellent.I spoke to Chris Brain,AS head chemist about it just after he developed it and he was really excited about being the 1st company to bring such a product to the UK. He wasnt so pleased that my GF called it pink stuff though lol 

You have the new Brisk Berry Fruits there as well.It smells amazing and really leaves one hell of a fresh smell in the car.

Highstyle is pretty much best on tyres and under arches.Not really very good on exterior plastics.If i was you id of paid a little extra here and gone for Trim Wizard.Not that theres anything wrong with the HS,just the Trim Wizard last longer than anything ive ever used.

G101 well what can be said. Its proved itself as the market leading APC for years now.Nearly every other company has tried to copy and failed. As stated dilute at least 1:10 for interior plastics.

All in all,follow the dilutions on the tubs.These products are tested extensively in the AS labs to get the correct dilutions.The dilutions given on the tubs are those of critical clean,in which adding more chemical will not give any better results.

Mirror Image is nothing like SRP. SRP is a polymer based polish wheras Mirror Image is Carnauba based and contains intelligent cutting nibs that break to smooth polishing plates as you use it. Platinum is similar to SRP but has a newish polymer called K10 that fills in swirl marks and deepens the paintwork.

I like to use Mirror Image to polish up the paint and then put some Platinum over the top.


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Your missing one of Autosmarts best products "Finish" its a water based dressing but contains cleaners. leave rubber mats clean and not slippy. and great for dashes too.


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

How expensive does their stuff work out against my usual megs products?


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Good move Ian :thumb: AutoSmart products may look cheap and have a valet image rather than a designer label so many hanker for, but almost all their range does exactly what it says on the container, they have to or else no one would buy them and use them, the valet industry is all about how well something works and makes the user a living, a very much under rated range of products on here I'm afraid to say.



d3m0n said:


> How expensive does their stuff work out against my usual megs products?


Cheaper in cost, goes further and as AutoSmart have drivers/vans/branches almost all over the UK cheaper to get than paying postage


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> Hey dude great choice. Now your using real pro stuff!


:lol: :lol: why you on here then? we aint "pro's"

The cleaners and some dressing (exterior only) is the only decent stuff from Autosmart.

Polishes and waxes are absolute Gash!!! They wont be Menzerna on the polishes side :wave:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> :lol: :lol: why you on here then? we aint "pro's"


 Oh im sorry oh mighty one



Grizzle said:


> The cleaners and some dressing (exterior only) is the only decent stuff from Autosmart.


 In your opinion?



Grizzle said:


> Polishes and waxes are absolute Gash!!! They wont be Menzerna on the polishes side :wave:


Please explain how they are gash. Is it because they dont come in a fancy tub and dont smell of apricots or bananas,or is it because they are not marketed to have some kind of miracle ingredient? Admit it Grizzle,your the type who believes the hype written on tubs. By the way,the EVO products are very similar to Menzerna and cheaper!

This is the guy who recommended mineral water in screenwash to stop water marks. Dear oh dear....owned.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

andyollie said:


> Your missing one of Autosmarts best products "Finish" its a water based dressing but contains cleaners. leave rubber mats clean and not slippy. and great for dashes too.


Yeah Finish is an old favourite of mine as well. I find however it leaves rubber mats a bit slippy? I normally go for the rubber dressing for that sort of job.

Diluted 50/50 finish leaves a lovely natural look to dashboards.Even neat its doesnt leave a greasy look.Just depends on the type of plastic and the desired finish i suppose.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

d3m0n said:


> How expensive does their stuff work out against my usual megs products?


I would think they are less expensive by quite some way.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

yeah ive tried highstyle on my van plastics, looked alright the day i put it on, but after a couple of days, dirt seemed to stick to it

is trim wizard just as good on tyres too? or is it just for exterior plastics? would it happen to be white milky substance? as i think he demo'd it to me, but i decided against it and went with highstyle. might see if i can get a sample of it to try out myself


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> yeah ive tried highstyle on my van plastics, looked alright the day i put it on, but after a couple of days, dirt seemed to stick to it
> 
> is trim wizard just as good on tyres too? or is it just for exterior plastics? would it happen to be white milky substance? as i think he demo'd it to me, but i decided against it and went with highstyle. might see if i can get a sample of it to try out myself


Ian,HS is primarily a tyre dressing but is marketed as universal for the cheapo valetors and garages that only want to buy one product for everything.

Trim Wizard is better than HS on everything.Its a top end exterior dressing.It lasts ages on tyres even in wet weather and gives a similar sheen.It has to be used properly as per the instructions though.On tyres i paint the TW on and leave 10 mins to allow for soak in on older tyres.If needed repeat application until you get the desired finish. The next step is the most important.Get a dry piece of sponge and remove the excess.You dont want any product sitting on the surface or it will fling off onto the paintwork. Use the same technique on exterior plastics but instead of using a sponge use a clean dry cloth to remove the excess. You should then have nice black bumpers with a nice sheen but dry to touch hence no dust will stick.

The milky substance you talk of is finish.As you say water based so dont expect it to last as long on the exterior but as mentioned in this thread,its suprb on the interior and can be sprayed over a wet engine to leave it looking like new.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

And just so you know what your getting......










Quite an old tin that,just used the last bit to refill my applicator bottle!


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

whats reglaze? a QD?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> Please explain how they are gash. Is it because they dont come in a fancy tub and dont smell of apricots or bananas,or is it because they are not marketed to have some kind of miracle ingredient? Admit it Grizzle,your the type who believes the hype written on tubs. By the way,the EVO products are very similar to Menzerna and cheaper!
> 
> This is the guy who recommended mineral water in screenwash to stop water marks. Dear oh dear....owned.


Owned?

ok keyboard wannabe gangsta...

Firstly i have never had a problem with using mineral water in my screenwash maybe its using some decent stuff that helps. Never had any water marks or streaking etc so dunno were the "Owned came from..? what are yeh 10??

Secondly IMO you cant accept other ppls opinions or anyone having a bad word about Autosmart what are yeh a rep or that??

Seems as if anyone who has used there stuff and gives there opinion that they dont like it is a complete idiot incidently i have used evo and found it doesnt give a decent work time or break down that great oh and as for the "come in a fancy tub and dont smell of apricots or bananas" comment most of my waxes dont smell of that unfortuantely.. Christ have you used the Clearkote Carnuba moose wax 

Its a shame because you are probably a really nice guy to know with a lot of knowledge to give on here. your complete lack of open mindness is unreal.

Graham


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Sorry Graham, but that last part made me laugh...



> your complete lack of open mindness is unreal.


 :lol:

And you are totally open minded??

I agree not all AS products are the best out there, but there are a lot more in my eyes better than the couple you say are, but there again I'm just an individual giving my personal opinion just like you, one persons views are not the be all and end all. Come on mate stop being so blinkered about everything in life, christ you are getting more confrontational than me and thats going some.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Owned?
> 
> ok keyboard wannabe gangsta...
> 
> ...


Graham i asked why the AS polishes are gash not for a rant. It seems my lack of open mindedness is only bettered by your ability to explode into a rage over a bit of polish and mineral water. Chill out man!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

riz said:


> whats reglaze? a QD?


Yeah concentrated QD.


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

As said Reglaze is a concentrated QD, however don't think it'll work as a clay lube, it contains carnauba (no idea how much) but its no good as a clay lube (well thats what I've found :lol though if used as a QD its as good as many out there and cheaper too


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

I sometimes use reglaze on the interior. Its great for leaving a factory finish to the dash on newer cars. Also seems to be good for freshening up leather seats.

Cant say ive used it with clay so cant comment. I normally use fallout remover though.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

The Doctor said:


> Graham i asked why the AS polishes are gash not for a rant. It seems my lack of open mindedness is only bettered by your ability to explode into a rage over a bit of polish and mineral water. Chill out man!


My thoughts on the AS polishes -

I found that the liquid binder for the Evo to be a bit weak and a lot watery. This caused huge amounts of spatter regardless of how low a speed I worked it. I'd been working for a good couple of hours with Menzerna immediatley before hand, without one spot of spatter, so I don't think that it was technique at fault

I found that the abrasive in Evo to be quite large and sharp, but veery very brittle. I found that although the Evo had a very good and coarse initial cut, that the abrasive particles in the polish broke down very quickly, preventing the polish from removing the marks that the polish had put into the paint. The abrasive seemed to crumble.

This in my opinion forced a polish / compound that needed to be followed up. Both the Meguiar's and Menzerna polish of a similar cut seem to be able to be worked to a finish ready state, but the Evo left holograms and marring that needed following up.

The Evo fine - Similar to the Evo, but not quite as slingy. Same again, I felt that this polish broke down too quickly, leaving behind a finish that was not quite burnished to a level that I have become acustomed to.

I felt that both polishes were let down with an abrasive that was too brittle for the majority of modern paints.

Shame really, 'cos you do have a few good products on the back of your vans


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

L200 Steve said:


> My thoughts on the AS polishes -
> 
> I found that the liquid binder for the Evo to be a bit weak and a lot watery. This caused huge amounts of spatter regardless of how low a speed I worked it. I'd been working for a good couple of hours with Menzerna immediatley before hand, without one spot of spatter, so I don't think that it was technique at fault
> 
> ...


Nice to hear your thoughts Steve. EVO as you know is a brand new polish so maybe you should let AS know your thoughts and maybe they will improve the abrasive. After all there chemists sit and play with chemicals all day trying to improve on a product.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> Ian,HS is primarily a tyre dressing but is marketed as universal for the cheapo valetors and garages that only want to buy one product for everything.
> 
> Trim Wizard is better than HS on everything.Its a top end exterior dressing.It lasts ages on tyres even in wet weather and gives a similar sheen.It has to be used properly as per the instructions though.On tyres i paint the TW on and leave 10 mins to allow for soak in on older tyres.If needed repeat application until you get the desired finish. The next step is the most important.Get a dry piece of sponge and remove the excess.You dont want any product sitting on the surface or it will fling off onto the paintwork. Use the same technique on exterior plastics but instead of using a sponge use a clean dry cloth to remove the excess. You should then have nice black bumpers with a nice sheen but dry to touch hence no dust will stick.
> 
> The milky substance you talk of is finish.As you say water based so dont expect it to last as long on the exterior but as mentioned in this thread,its suprb on the interior and can be sprayed over a wet engine to leave it looking like new.


cheers dude, looks like ill have to try the TW and Finish then :lol:


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

L200 Steve said:


> My thoughts on the AS polishes -
> 
> I found that the liquid binder for the Evo to be a bit weak and a lot watery. This caused huge amounts of spatter regardless of how low a speed I worked it. I'd been working for a good couple of hours with Menzerna immediatley before hand, without one spot of spatter, so I don't think that it was technique at fault
> 
> ...


I have got to agree with you on the evo. It sprays everywhere and i use a smartool (so as can't blame my tools) I loved the r1 to r3 prods they did. I have had to switch over to some 3m prods that i get from my local bodyshop. Lets just hope the chemists up north can get it right.
Stuart
Autotec Valeting


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Stuart,the R1,2,3 and 6 compounds are still available.


----------



## mass (Aug 16, 2007)

Autoshine said:


> Reglaze is the nuts...
> 
> 50ml in a 500ml sprayer.. Works out about 80p rather than the fiver a litre I was using prior.
> 
> ...


I agree mate, reglaze is fantastic!!!, I've just finished the autosmart course, and they tell you to wipe the reglaze, with their glass cloth, and it makes a massive difference


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> Hi Stuart,the R1,2,3 and 6 compounds are still available.


Answer me summit are you on her touting for business on behalf on Autosmart???


----------



## fjk (Oct 13, 2006)

Would it really matter if he was, he seems very knowledgeable and is giving some usefull advice


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Grizzle.

Right firstly i work for an Autosmart rep part time so yes i am sort of involved with AS.Secondly i have no benefit in promoting AS products as if your familiar with AS they do not allow their franchises to sell ouside of their area. Thridly,i do valeting/detailing whatever you want to call it when im not working on the truck and lastly ive been cleaning cars for about 20 years so i know what is out there. I dont know what else you want me to say? You seem pretty hell bent on rubbishing AS stuff yet over 60% of the cleaning industry are using AS products and they are 5 times bigger than Autoglym. Surely 60% of the country (and growing) cannot all be wrong and you right?

Lets be honest here,with the exception of hard paste waxes and maybe the EVO range can you honestly fault AS products? The chemists have their hands tied when it comes to paste waxes and compounds because they are considered a niche market. For instance Swissol chemists will be allowed 50 quid a litre for r&d of a paste wax wheras AS chemists will only be allowed 5 quid a litre. When it comes to TFR or tyre dressing,upholstery cleaners,liquid waxes and everyday products then thats where the AS chemist are allowed to really spend money and time on r&d as they are everyday usable items that sell. 

If you dont like our stuff then fair enough but please dont make out that im trying to promote AS stuff for my own good.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

i think your find Grizzle does use some AS stuff ( smartwheels, highstyle).. All he said was the polishes and waxes are gash


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm not Knocking AS i like there cleaners (G101, smart wheels, tardis, bio brisk) dressing (highstyle, trim wizzard) oh tht berry blast is cool as hell.

Just the impression i get when ever i see your posts is "try ...such an such form AS its brilliant" the same thing repeated gets a bit boring


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

yeah blast is wkd! and aslong as you dont open the doors for a good 15mins it can last weeks!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> I'm not Knocking AS i like there cleaners (G101, smart wheels, tardis, bio brisk) dressing (highstyle, trim wizzard) oh tht berry blast is cool as hell.
> 
> Just the impression i get when ever i see your posts is "try ...such an such form AS its brilliant" the same thing repeated gets a bit boring


If you like the AS cleaners and dressings then what on earth is your problem.

I really do not know where you want to take this conversation next.


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

I could not live with out Autosmart G101, Tardis tar remover, bio brisk and Highstyle in my collection.
they are a must for everyone I would say. Tardis is far better tar remover than anything else I have tried and G101 is far better than any other APC I have tried.

I havnt used any of their polishes or waxes so I cant comment on them. 

My rep was trying to sell me platinum but I might just try a sample first.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> I'm not Knocking AS i like there cleaners (G101, smart wheels, tardis, bio brisk) dressing (highstyle, trim wizzard) oh tht berry blast is cool as hell.
> 
> Just the impression i get when ever i see your posts is "try ...such an such form AS its brilliant" the same thing repeated gets a bit boring





> If you like the AS cleaners and dressings then what on earth is your problem.
> 
> I really do not know where you want to take this conversation next.


Gentlemen................

START

YOUR
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
HANDBAGS   :lol:

John

p.s. cool to know that I can just go and see my local rep for some tardis etc :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

ianking said:


> I could not live with out Autosmart G101, Tardis tar remover, bio brisk and Highstyle in my collection.
> they are a must for everyone I would say. Tardis is far better tar remover than anything else I have tried and G101 is far better than any other APC I have tried.
> 
> I havnt used any of their polishes or waxes so I cant comment on them.
> ...


This is my 17 year old red MR2 washed with duet and then waxed with Platinum. Click to enlarge.


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

thanks for the pic Doc, I will still try a wee sample first though.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

nice reflection!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> nice reflection!


Its not bad for a 'gash' product


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

gash!


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> Its not bad for a 'gash' product


can i ask what it was prepped/polished with?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

swordjo said:


> can i ask what it was prepped/polished with?


It wasnt,it was washed with AS Duet shampoo,dried then waxed with Platinum.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> It wasnt,it was washed with AS Duet shampoo,dried then waxed with Platinum.


Nah sorry i mean previously:thumb: , it must have been polished at some point?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

It was polished with a Smartool and the Restore products about 18 months ago when i bought the car. The only products i ever use on the paint now are-

Autowash or Duet to wash (both nuetral Ph shampoos)

Aquawax after the wash if im not going to wax the car by hand

Re-Glaze for QD

Mirror Image if i want to 'lift' the paints appearance every few months

Platinum as a regular wax.

The above photo was a wash with Duet followed by a very quick coat of Platinum as the air was getting damp outside. The car is a 1990 Toyota MR2.


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Is platinum better for cars with good, well cared for paint finishes and also new cars getting a PDI prep then?

when I worked at the garage we had an autosmart polish/wax that was pink in colour (cant remember the name). Some of the boys used it on the new and nearly new cars and although it was very quick to put on and take off I dont think it offered much protection and it seemed to stop beading water after a couple washes sitting in the line up.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah Platinum is a polymer wax for paintwork thats in good condition. 

The pink pdi polish you used was Cherry Glaze. Designed for pdi and speed of use rather than protection. Its good used as a speed wax in a spray bottle inbetween your proper waxes.It wont mark plastics and can be used on the glass.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Platinum is IMO a good product for the price, but I don´t like the compounds.


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

the firm bought  some trim wizard today for me to try,smells very much like vinyl shield ,is very easy to apply and leaves an even finish (on citroen dispatch trim at any rate ) as for platinum ,i use that as lsp for our new customer vehicles, mirror image(regularly twoc-ed by the workforce for there own cars,now they are aware of what swirls actually are )for the demo fleet, with the slight cut as customers rarely wash our loan vehicles for up to 10 weeks at a time ,cherry glaze is hap - hazardly applied by the salesmen     at food or CV shows, we attend nationally such as N.E.C etc,in fact i have and use the full range at work,not keen on the carnauba gold,i liken it to applying toothpaste and a pita to remove,but to be fair does leave a nice finish so will persist (i use this on our vehicle transporter cab) loving finish,tango and i prefer the multifresh version of g101 (with the added citrus type fragrance) and finally the new citrus blast compressed air freshener is excellent


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

tried trim wizard on my friends mk3 golf gti which has loads of black trim. Started to fail at three weeks (grey runs where the product has been washed off the black plastic, still 95% intact) which is bettered only by black wow from my product collection.


----------



## peteb (Mar 8, 2006)

We've used AS at work for about 2 yrs now and have tried almost everything they sell in that time , I'm not that immpresed though in general , G101 is good , but Highstyle is to sticky for me , and smart dash goes everywhere appart from where you spray it . If you spray tyre dandy outside you end up with it all over the paintwork and 1 wash and it's gone


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

All good feedback here guys. With the trim wizard on really old bumpers build it up in layers letting each layer dry before applying the next. Make sure you buff the excess off with a dry cloth or it will run in the rain.

Big Bav try the TW on the tyres of the cars on the pitch.Should outlast highstyle by quite some way.

Peteb try Pazzaz instead of Smart Dash and try Krill on the tyres.Problems solved.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

dam, forgot to ring the AS rep :lol: oh well, next tuesday


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm interested in the SmartFoam system. got a brief showing of the lance etc at Truckfest this year but I'd like to know more info, seems like a good system :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Chris_4536 said:


> I'm interested in the SmartFoam system. got a brief showing of the lance etc at Truckfest this year but I'd like to know more info, seems like a good system :thumb:


Hi Chris,what would you like to know about the Smartfoam system?


----------



## SDP (Oct 17, 2006)

Been using some AS products for 2 years now:

Mirror Image/Platinum - ok for a hand polish it's just that I don't ever hand polish, can't see the point when a machine applied polish is so much faster.

G101 - stunning APC for exteriors, shifts crud and bugs fast at 1:10. Smells horrible and dries plastics so not an interior cleaner of choice for me.

Tango - very good cleaner/dressing, I use it on most hard interior surfaces.

Finish - gorgeous smelling interior dressing. Try it on rubber mats too (not the drivers heel area as it is very slippery).

Tardis - good value tar remover.

Highstyle - dreadful gooey product, absolutelt the pits on tyres no matter how it is applied.

Tyre dandy - pricey but effectice spray on tyre cleaner foam - great for when time is short!

Vinyl Shield - ok plastic dressing but not in the same league as CG New Look or Valetpro Lemon Gel. And if anyone knows how to decant the stuff.......

PS: if anyone is passing by Kendal I have 5L's of Platinum/Mirror/Vinyl Shield looking for a home FOC. Just pm me if you want it.


----------



## McBandy (Oct 22, 2007)

Is autosmart trade only?
I always see the van where i work and wondered whether i have to go through work to get some?...


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

McBandy said:


> Is autosmart trade only?
> I always see the van where i work and wondered whether i have to go through work to get some?...


yeah trade only mate,BUT if you went down and was going to spend some good money i cant see there being a problem.


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

The guy on the van will probably be more than happy to sell to you if you are paying cash :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Nick Laurie said:


> Been using some AS products for 2 years now:
> 
> Mirror Image/Platinum - ok for a hand polish it's just that I don't ever hand polish, can't see the point when a machine applied polish is so much faster.


You can use both Mirror Image and Platinum as the final stage when machine polishing.



Nick Laurie said:


> G101 - stunning APC for exteriors, shifts crud and bugs fast at 1:10. Smells horrible and dries plastics so not an interior cleaner of choice for me.


Multifresh is G101 with a nice citrus fragrance so thats an option if you dont like the smell of G101. As for drying the interior plastics the only time we ever come across that problem is when its not diluted enough. Maybe try it a bit weaker?



Nick Laurie said:


> Tango - very good cleaner/dressing, I use it on most hard interior surfaces.


Have you tried it as a final wash step? Dilute about 1:5 in a sprayer and spray over a washed car.Use your mit to wipe the Tango over the car over the paint,glass and plastics then rinse off and dry. You will notice how the water just flys off the car and leaves a really bright,glossy finish as well as dressing the plastics.



Nick Laurie said:


> Finish - gorgeous smelling interior dressing. Try it on rubber mats too (not the drivers heel area as it is very slippery).


Finish is one of those products everyone likes. Probrably one of my favourite AS products.On rubber mats use AS Rubber Dressing as its non slip and gives the same look that finish does.Try spraying the finish over a wet engine to dress it.After ten mins when it settles it will look spot on.



Nick Laurie said:


> Tardis - good value tar remover.


Yeah,Tardis just does the job its supposed to. Works well for taking old wax off the paintwork as well.



Nick Laurie said:


> Highstyle - dreadful gooey product, absolutelt the pits on tyres no matter how it is applied.


Now this is one thats suprised me.Seriously Nick,you are one of very,very few people who do not like Highstyle. What do you mean by the pits on tyres? Cant understand this one.Im guessing you prefer a more matt finish?



Nick Laurie said:


> Tyre dandy - pricey but effectice spray on tyre cleaner foam - great for when time is short!


If you like Tyre Dandy then finsh will give the same effect on tyres.Brush the finsh on with a paintbrush.It will look crappy at first but after its left to settle or 10 mins will look like you used tyre dandy.



Nick Laurie said:


> Vinyl Shield - ok plastic dressing but not in the same league as CG New Look or Valetpro Lemon Gel. And if anyone knows how to decant the stuff.......


Must admit,im not a fan of Vinyl Shield either.Probrably our worst product imo but i am not a fan of any thick gel dressing as i find they are messy and sit on the surface of the plastics rather than soaking in. Id liken VS to Autoglyms Bumper Gel and i dont like that either despite plenty people loving it on here. You need a 5lt tin polypump to dispense it lol. I prefer Trim Wizard for plastics but if you dont like Highstyle i doubt you will like Trim Wizard as both are similar products.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

McBandy said:


> Is autosmart trade only?
> I always see the van where i work and wondered whether i have to go through work to get some?...


No just go up to the van and ask him if you can buy some stuff for cash. AS stuff is marketed to trade only (for the moment!) but we still sell to the general public as well.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

OMG!!!!... your on the sales pitch here!!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> No just go up to the van and ask him if you can buy some stuff for cash. AS stuff is marketed to trade only (for the moment!) but we still sell to the general public as well.


Been trying to get a hold of my local rep for months seems he doesnt wanna sell his gear to me.. well he has once and ripped me off for £10 lol i had a £150 order but went else were to another rep


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Been trying to get a hold of my local rep for months seems he doesnt wanna sell his gear to me.. well he has once and ripped me off for £10 lol i had a £150 order but went else were to another rep


I wouldnt of thought you would want gash gear anyway??? lolol


----------



## smiddyboy1 (Jul 15, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> OMG!!!!... your on the sales pitch here!!!


grizzle whats your problem here, this guy realy knows his AS stuff and a lot of people (myself included) are benefiting from his knowledge.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

smiddyboy1 said:


> grizzle whats your problem here, this guy realy knows his AS stuff and a lot of people (myself included) are benefiting from his knowledge.


shut up son! :lol:


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

smiddyboy1 said:


> grizzle whats your problem here, this guy realy knows his AS stuff and a lot of people (myself included) are benefiting from his knowledge.


Here Here :thumb:

I use AS gear and that stuff I use I'm grateful for AS doing it, saves me wasting loads of money a year on designer label stuff that does the exact same job, still I'm in business to make money not wear a label.

I'm also grateful for any and all input, information The Doctor wants to give, as mentioned AS reps can't sell or tout for work outside of their set areas period, but information is free and valuable and appreciated by most on here, even some north of the border.

I bet if Clark or Rich were posting about how this or that AS product worked etc there wouldn't be this issue Graham, but hang on they (Polished Bliss) do offer some AS products as they know they are great, so sorry please shut up and see if you like I can learn something from someone much more knowledgeable than us (at least on AS products)


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

See Pm


----------



## smiddyboy1 (Jul 15, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> shut up son! :lol:


take some of your own advise!!!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> See Pm


Surely its not that secretive Grizzle?

Let it all out lad!


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

This thread is starting to get beyond a joke... I've reclined from having my 2p's worth up until now, but whether 'The Doctor' has an ulterior motive or just loves all things AutoSmart, one thing is true and that's this thread is going know where and should be closed. Either that or agree to disagree


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

dominic84 said:


> This thread is starting to get beyond a joke... I've reclined from having my 2p's worth up until now, but whether 'The Doctor' has an ulterior motive or just loves all things AutoSmart, one thing is true and that's this thread is going know where and should be closed. Either that or agree to disagree


I dont thinks theres any need to close the thread at all. The thread is infact about AS products so i dont see the problem. There has been no bad feeling between anyone certainly not at my end anyway despite the flaming ive taken from Grizzle.

Apart from his few rants the rest of the thread has been well discussed. Whatever the product theres always going to be someone who disagrees and hates it whilst others love it. Its all good discussion really.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

dominic84 said:


> Either that or agree to disagree


I done that a long time ago but i just love ppl taking the bait.


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Grizzles mention of a PM was aimed at me, we have spoken and sorted everything, he's a jerk, i'm a jerk but we are both right and you all are wrong, oh and he wouldn't use his tongue when we kissed and made up :lol:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Well i just had a PM off Grizzle as well. We both agreed that all detailing products are crap and we should all pack in and use the local pole run car wash lololol


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

lmao pair a monkeys! lol


----------



## SDP (Oct 17, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> You can use both Mirror Image and Platinum as the final stage when machine polishing.
> 
> Multifresh is G101 with a nice citrus fragrance so thats an option if you dont like the smell of G101. As for drying the interior plastics the only time we ever come across that problem is when its not diluted enough. Maybe try it a bit weaker?
> 
> ...


Good replies.

I do use Finish as an engine dressing too!

The prob' for me with Highstyle is that it is way too shiny + doesn't 'soak' in and almost sef -inish as well as eg Autoglym No5 which is IMHO a way better product.

I don't much like gloopy trim gel at all although CG New Look is pretty good on those nasty smooth plastics on a/b/c pillars.


----------



## SDP (Oct 17, 2006)

And it's good to see some trade product mentions on here. Many boutique, small size products are way OTT on price!

Some prices charged for shampoo and dressings to the public are beyond belief.


----------



## McBandy (Oct 22, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> No just go up to the van and ask him if you can buy some stuff for cash. AS stuff is marketed to trade only (for the moment!) but we still sell to the general public as well.


Ta very much, will do when i have some cash


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

we use alot of the autosmart products at work and they are very good,

hopefully on wednesday i will be able to buy some myself, but im just wondering do i need to pay cash or do they have the capability to accept card? because i dont know how much i will need.

im planning to get or at least try

G101 
Finish
Smart wheels
Reglaze 
Trim wizard
berry blast air freshner


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

G101 - Amazing stuff used it on the van to remove rust stains from a roof rack that was on it.

Finish - never tried it but heard its very good.

Smart wheels - imo thee best wheel cleaner there is.

Reglaze - just not for me foams when using it.

Trim wizard - takes several layers to get a decent non staining coverage i currently have 6 coats on the van bumpers its that easy to apply too.

Berry Blast - expensive for what it is but by god does it work looks good and last very long.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

I cant get hold of the local rep.

Manchester area.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

any idea how much it would cost for my order?

G101 
Finish
Smart wheels
Reglaze 
Trim wizard
berry blast air freshner


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

cash = no vat to pay.

card / cheque + vat on it!!!

smartwheels = £12, G101 = £10, Trim Wizard = £25, HighStyle = £20


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

ok so ould they accept card aswell? even if i dont have a trade account with them


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh you dont have to have an account with them.


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Its a pita that you cannot do mail order with AS..

I want some G101, Tardis, Smart Wheels, Reglaze

Any ideas on the cost for this lot...?


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

d3m0n said:


> Its a pita that you cannot do mail order with AS..
> 
> I want some G101, Tardis, Smart Wheels, Reglaze
> 
> Any ideas on the cost for this lot...?


www.smartvaleting.co.uk

just found this, I might order some stuff myself from here.


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

samm said:


> www.smartvaleting.co.uk
> 
> just found this, I might order some stuff myself from here.


Great find....i will send him an email asking for a price for what i want:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

d3m0n said:


> Its a pita that you cannot do mail order with AS..
> 
> I want some G101, Tardis, Smart Wheels, Reglaze
> 
> Any ideas on the cost for this lot...?


i can sell u some reglaze :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

samm said:


> www.smartvaleting.co.uk
> 
> just found this, I might order some stuff myself from here.


whoa, some of them prices are a tad expensive!!!!!!!

G101 is only £10 retail if you find an Autosmart rep.

go to the autosmart website, email them asking where the nearest rep is, and they will give you his nuimber and location :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

well i see the rep at work every wednesday, so when i hopefully get my stuff tomorrow i will find out how much it all is, and let you all know, then if anyone wants i could possibly buy and post it to you if anyones interested.

alternativley im more than happy to send some samples


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

mouthyman said:


> well i see the rep at work every wednesday, so when i hopefully get my stuff tomorrow i will find out how much it all is, and let you all know, then if anyone wants i could possibly buy and post it to you if anyones interested.
> 
> alternativley im more than happy to send some samples


I'm all ears mate...really interested in a good sized sample of Tardis:thumb:



Grizzle said:


> i can sell u some reglaze :thumb:


To be honest i only want a little bit as its concentrated isnt it?

How do you rate it?

I use LT for drying etc etc and have some CG QD's for final wipe overs etc etc

And was hoping the Raceglaze would be up to replacing the LT.....if you wanna stick a bit in a bottle i'll PP you some cash to cover costs etc

LMK

Cheers


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Reglaze - just not for me foams when using it.


Did you dilute it correctly mate? If you mix it too strong it will foam. All you need is 50ml to 450 ml of water. I use the water out of the britta water filter in the kitchen lol.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

d3m0n said:


> Its a pita that you cannot do mail order with AS..
> 
> I want some G101, Tardis, Smart Wheels, Reglaze
> 
> Any ideas on the cost for this lot...?


Around about 50-55 quid


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

mouthyman said:


> any idea how much it would cost for my order?
> 
> G101
> Finish
> ...


about 80 odd quid plus the blast on top depending how many you want.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

matt1263 said:


> I cant get hold of the local rep.
> 
> Manchester area.


What part of manchester you in mate?


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

I know the rep from the Salford area, please PM me for details


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

well i managed to get some

highstyle (no trim wizard in)
G101
Finish
berry blast air freshner
Reglaze
and 3 spray bottles and 1 small bottle

inc Vat it was £90, not sure if this was correct though, it does seem a bit expensive?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

if you paid vat, you should have got a reciept with the prices written on it


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> if you paid vat, you should have got a reciept with the prices written on it


yep i have


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

mouthyman said:


> well i managed to get some
> 
> highstyle (no trim wizard in)
> G101
> ...


about right that with vat


----------



## Granty (Jan 27, 2008)

Right just rung my local rep up (His name is Ian something or another, if your from around my area and use him anyone got any feedback?)

He has qouted me:

G101: £12.00
Brisk Berry: £12.00
Tardis: £14.00
Gritguard and bucket: £16

Are these prices right? (will probs leave bucket if its that much!) and what else should I be looking to buy from them, I am starting my collection of cleaning products from scratch however I don't need any polishes. I could do with the following things (I will include above said products in the list).

MF Mitts
Drying Towel
Shampoo
Quick Detailer
Degreaser
Tyre and Arch dressers
Wax
Wheel Sealent
All purpose cleaner
Interior Cleaner
Air Freshner
Trim dressing
Clothes for buffing etc

I think thats it to be fair, tell me if I have forgot anything and what products I should be getting from Autosmart because they are in your opinion better than rivals.

Thanks in advance for all your help,

Granty


----------

